

How to Automate a Web Consulting Project from Start to Finish - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/how-automate-web-consulting-project-start-finish/

======
stuartk
My first thought on reading this was "wow, two clients a week!"

I've never got to grips with the client acquisition process, it's always been
hit and miss and somewhat random for me.

Could someone point me in the direction of a good resource for getting
consulting clients on a consistent and repeatable basis?

------
sourc3
When I first read the title, I thought there was a magic way to farm out work
automatically and live on a 4-hour work-week schedule by using the method. Oh
well, I guess I should go back to writing code :)

On a more serious note, I really like this setup. There are a couple of pieces
missing such as timesheet integration but it's a good initial setup.

~~~
dave1010uk
That's a great idea. This should work with Amazon's Mechanical Turk. You'd
have to come up with a good idea first and manage the quality well some how.

